# Need help from my friends on the FL gulf coast



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Hey Guys,
My wife, daughter, and grand daughters are heading down to Disney World during the Thanksgiving holiday. They are driving and want to break up the trip. I looked at some hotels in Tallahassee off I-10 near Thomasville Road and Raymond Diehl Road. Is this a decent area? I appreciate your help and time. I will be fishing with the grandsons during this time!

Thanks,
Mac


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Busy commercial area. Should be ok. Many restaurants nearby. North of I10 on Thomasville is highly desirable area of Tally


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

eightwt said:


> Busy commercial area. Should be ok. Many restaurants nearby. North of I10 on Thomasville is highly desirable area of Tally


Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

eightwt is spot on. Your ladies will be fine. That is the UF vs. FSU game weekend, so book early.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Zika said:


> eightwt is spot on. Your ladies will be fine. That is the UF vs. FSU game weekend, so book early.


Thanks Zika. Our family thanks you and Eightwt. Booked this evening!


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Yep. I’m local to the area. You’ll be fine there. Plenty of great restaurants in that area as well. Coosh’s is authentic Cajun, Sage is casual American white table cloth (ish), Island wings, Kiku and Osaka are both really good sushi places. Then of course all the usual chain places.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

MikeCockman said:


> Yep. I’m local to the area. You’ll be fine there. Plenty of great restaurants in that area as well. Coosh’s is authentic Cajun, Sage is casual American white table cloth (ish), Island wings, Kiku and Osaka are both really good sushi places. Then of course all the usual chain places.


Thanks Mike!


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Yep


Mac 763 said:


> Hey Guys,
> My wife, daughter, and grand daughters are heading down to Disney World during the Thanksgiving holiday. They are driving and want to break up the trip. I looked at some hotels in Tallahassee off I-10 near Thomasville Road and Raymond Diehl Road. Is this a decent area? I appreciate your help and time. I will be fishing with the grandsons during this time!
> 
> Thanks,
> Mac


Good area. I live 110 miles from Tallahassee and I've stayed at hotels in that area, they're OK. If you're pulling a boat and can make it to Lake City, you can park your boat at my house. It would be 100% safe. I'm only 1/4 mile from the HWY 90 I-75 intersection.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

As said above good area. Usual chain eating places, if you go toward downtown, some decent independent places. Zika knows name of area, road kinda forks, left to go toward capital, think they call it midtown now. Or they can go 20 minutes north to thomasville, good eats there.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Monty said:


> Yep
> 
> Good area. I live 110 miles from Tallahassee and I've stayed at hotels in that area, they're OK. If you're pulling a boat and can make it to Lake City, you can park your boat at my house. It would be 100% safe. I'm only 1/4 mile from the HWY 90 I-75 intersection.


Thanks Monty,
I appreciate your offer. The boat is staying with me and my grandsons. We are fishing and staying at a buddy’s camp in Delacroix for the week. Thanks again!
Mac


----------

